
‘Batman’ Prepares To Join The Air Force  - pavel
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/09/batman-prepares-to-join-the-air-force/
======
dotBen
I don't think this wearable computers in the chest plate are very new, I read
about them a few years ago.

I'd be surprised if any of this kit was current gen as the military are
unlikely to divulge the current technologies being used by special forces on
the ground right now.

